# Polisher for beginners



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking to buy a polisher ( my Christmas present to myself). Seems a bit of a nightmare as to which one to buy. I am looking for one that is fairly idiot proof so that I do not go through the paint on my first go. Anybody have any recommendations? My budget would be around £100 to £120, also can anyone recommend a basic kit for polishes and pads?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Get a DA (dual action) rather than a rotary polisher as they're pretty idiot proof and unlikely to burn the paint. I bought a Kestrel DA for about £80. The exact same polisher with a recognised brand on it was £40 more. I'll look at the box later for the model number


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I went for the Das 6 gets good reviews and a good few on here have gone for the same one


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

+1.

5" DA with hexlogic pads and allow plenty of time. Have a look at junkman2000 on youtube


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Look in the "Parts For Sale Section"

There's a member selling a full kit...£70 + P+P


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Just looked at my Kestrel DA and it's a DAS6 also. The box also has 'Deltalyo' on it.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Many thanks for all your comments/advice. I am going for the new Das 600 DA £99 which comes with a 2 year warranty. Could any one advise on a suitable starter polishing kit?


----------



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

Have a look at the ClayClothCompany website. They have a very good range of products. Highly recommend their Killerwaxx stuff.

I use killerwaxx #2 & #3 with my 5inch DA, plus blue dream carnauba paste to finish. Also look at their Clay Cloths.

http://www.theclayclothcompany.co.uk/ourshop/cat_904863-Polish-Waxes.html


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting site. cheers Richard


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

If you want to be sad and confused look at detailingworld forum


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

damien.wrl said:


> If you want to be sad and confused look at detailingworld forum


Thanks Damien. Have looked and am now sad and very confused!


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HP ... er/18-3597
Well worth the dosh if you can locate one.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

arpuc said:


> http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597
> Well worth the dosh if you can locate one.


Looks quite a powerful machine not too sure if it is safe in a total beginners hands? Could end up stripping the paint off. The price looks very good though. How easy is it to use?


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

westo3 said:


> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597
> ...


It's pretty much the same with anything, if in doubt, practice on something you don't mind wrecking to start with. You gotta start somewhere.


----------

